# Why did my broken cable modem only slow down?



## minckster (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm very happy that replacing my six year-old cable modem quintupled my download speed, but what I don't understand is why the old one only slowed down. Why didn't it just stop working altogether? Can anyone give a relatively non-technical explanation? I'm just curious.

It would have been nice if the techs at Time Warner cable had suggested replacing the cable modem instead of me. "Why not just try replacing the modem instead of making me wait _another_ week for the Level 2 tech?" But, hey, it's just great that Vonage calls don't sound like ... well, I can't think of anything that sounds that bad.

  

[My apologies in advance if this thread would be better placed in The Cafe.]


----------



## camgangrel21 (Apr 29, 2006)

because to new one has new everthing in it. But the old one had old hardware and firmware and stuff like that. Just like when I updated my firmware for my DSL modem made it fell faster. because some firmware bugs that shiped with it when I got where fixed. So there for I got a faster speed.


----------

